# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  δεπυ και βαθμολογια

## Aννα71

Ο γιος μου εχει διαγνωστει με δεπυ απο την α δημοτικου. Τωρα βρισκεται στην Ε δημ.Εδω και χρονια καταβαλλει φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες για να τα καταφερνει στο σχολειο.
Ομως το αποτελεσμα ειναι ,οπως φαινεται ,δυσαναλογο των προσπαθειων του.Τα δυσκολα ερχονται καθε τριμηνο που παιρνουμε τους βαθμους του."θυελλα τα κλαματα".
Φετος πηρε 8 παντου.Δεν θελει να προσπαθει αλλο.Κουραστηκε.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι κουραστηκα κι εγω.Το ερωτημα μου ειναι¨Πρεπει τα παιδια με μαθησιακες δυσκολιες να βαθμολογουνται αυστηρα?

----------


## elis

Πρέπει ναι έχει ένα πρόβλημα πρέπει να μάθει να το παλεύει κ πρέπει τώρα που είναι μικρός να μάθει να ζει με αυτό θα τ κάνει καλό εσυ με την εμπειρία σ πρέπει να τον εκπαιδεύσεισ αφού καταλάβεις τι έχει αν δεν μπορείς αστον μόνο του θα βρει μια κάποια άκρη

----------


## Aννα71

Να μαθει οτι θα προσπαθει πολυ αλλα θα αμοιβεται ελλαχιστα?Το εχει παρει το μηνυμα.

----------


## Deleted20082014

Φυσικά και δεν πρέπει να βαθμολογούνται αυστηρά!!! Επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει ευαισθητοποίηση από την πλευρά των δασκάλων και μετέπειτα των καθηγητών.
Η εξέταση πώς γίνεται στα άτομα με δεπυ; Γραπτά ή προφορικά;
Επίσης, εδώ να σημειώσω ότι είχα ελαφριάς μορφής δεπυ και το έμαθα μόλις πέρισυ. Παρόλαυτα προσπάθησα πααααρα πολύ μαζί με τη μανούλα μου που πάντοτε ήταν στο πλευρό μου. Μαζί διαβαζαμε, μαζί ξενυχτούσαμε και τώρα είμαι φοιτήτρια σε μια σχολή που αγαπώ. :)
Τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο Άννα, αρκεί να στηρίζουμε και να παίρνουμε δύναμη ο ένας από τον άλλο. Λίγη υπομονή χρειάζεται. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς η ζωή δεν είναι εύκολη. :/

----------


## elis

> Να μαθει οτι θα προσπαθει πολυ αλλα θα αμοιβεται ελλαχιστα?Το εχει παρει το μηνυμα.


με τον καιρο μαθαινει τον τροπο ποθ πρεπει να προσπαθει κ πωσ να ρυθμιζει τον εαυτο του θα φαει τωρα το ζορι πεντε εξι χρονια κ μετα μια ζωη θα ναι καλα εσυ πρεπει να του πεισ οτι οι βαθμοι ειναι μια μαλακια στη ζωη μετρανε αυτα που ξερει κ τι ανθρωποσ ειναι εσυ θα τον προετοιμασεισ για τη ζωη οχι για το σχολειο δε θα γινει καθηγητησ πανεπιστιμιου αυτο πρεπει να το δεχτεισ κ πρεπει να δωσεισ βαρυτητα στο πωσ θα τα καταφερει στη ζωη του το σχολειο ειναι κλαιν μαιν οι κοινωνικεσ σχεσεισ παιζουν ρολο κ η ικανοτητα στην εργασια

----------


## Aννα71

> με τον καιρο μαθαινει τον τροπο ποθ πρεπει να προσπαθει κ πωσ να ρυθμιζει τον εαυτο του θα φαει τωρα το ζορι πεντε εξι χρονια κ μετα μια ζωη θα ναι καλα εσυ πρεπει να του πεισ οτι οι βαθμοι ειναι μια μαλακια στη ζωη μετρανε αυτα που ξερει κ τι ανθρωποσ ειναι εσυ θα τον προετοιμασεισ για τη ζωη οχι για το σχολειο δε θα γινει καθηγητησ πανεπιστιμιου αυτο πρεπει να το δεχτεισ κ πρεπει να δωσεισ βαρυτητα στο πωσ θα τα καταφερει στη ζωη του το σχολειο ειναι κλαιν μαιν οι κοινωνικεσ σχεσεισ παιζουν ρολο κ η ικανοτητα στην εργασια


 Εχεις δικιο,ομως για ενα 10χρονο παιδι,το σχολειο ειναι σημαντικο.Εκει χτιζει τις κοινωνικες του σχεσεις και την αυτοπεπηθεση του.Οτι και να του πω εγω,εχει μικροτερη βαρυτητα απο το αισθημα της αποτυχιας που βιωνει καθημερινα.Ευχαριστω παντος.

----------


## elis

> Εχεις δικιο,ομως για ενα 10χρονο παιδι,το σχολειο ειναι σημαντικο.Εκει χτιζει τις κοινωνικες του σχεσεις και την αυτοπεπηθεση του.Οτι και να του πω εγω,εχει μικροτερη βαρυτητα απο το αισθημα της αποτυχιας που βιωνει καθημερινα.Ευχαριστω παντος.


σωστο αυτο που λεσ θα μαθει κ να χανει να κραταει το μυαλο του καθαρο κι οταν ειναι απο κατω να μην του χαλαει η ψυχολογια με μια κουβεντα που θα του πουνε ουτε με δυο ουτε με τιποτα παντα ψηλα αυτο πρεπει να του μαθεισ κ παντα να κανει οτι καλυτερο μπορει οπωσ το κρινει αυτοσ

----------


## Aννα71

> σωστο αυτο που λεσ θα μαθει κ να χανει να κραταει το μυαλο του καθαρο κι οταν ειναι απο κατω να μην του χαλαει η ψυχολογια με μια κουβεντα που θα του πουνε ουτε με δυο ουτε με τιποτα παντα ψηλα αυτο πρεπει να του μαθεισ κ παντα να κανει οτι καλυτερο μπορει οπωσ το κρινει αυτοσ


 Μακαρι να βγει δυνατος απ ολα αυτα.
Αλκμηνη τα ατομα με δεπυ εξεταζονται κανονικα γραπτα.Δεν μας εχει πει κανεις κατι διαφορετικο.
Χρονια πολλα και καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους!!!!!

----------


## Aννα71

Σημερα πηραν την βαθμολογια ενος επαναληπτικου τεστ Ιστοριας.Γι αυτο το τεστ διαβασαμε περιπου 4 ωρες.Καναμε σχεδιαγραμματα,βγαλαμε ερωτησεις,αριθμισαμε κλπ.Δεν καταφερε να απαντησει σε δυο ερωτησεις και οι υπολοιπες ηταν κακογραμμενες.Υπογραφη!!!!!! νακοινωσε η δασκαλα στην ταξη.Και ξεκινησε και παλυ η καζουρα απο τους συμμαθητες του.Μου πηρε τηλεφωνο να τον παρω απο το σχολειο γιατι δεν ενιωθε καλα.
Οχι, δεν ειναι δυνατος.Δεν ξερω πως θα τα καταφερουμε να ολοκληρωσουμε το δημοτικο.Ξεκινησαν εντονα τικ στα ματια του,και εμμετοι τα βραδυα

----------


## elis

εγω αν ημουν στη θεση σου θα τον μαθαινα να γραφει καλα αυτο ειναι βασικο για ολη του τ ζωη επισησ θα με ενοιαζε κ αν τα ξερει αυτα που διαβασατε αν τα ξερει κ δεν εχει κενα πασ παρακατω υπομονη θελει να φθασει μεχρι την τριτη λυκειου χωρισ κενα κ ασ μην περνει βαθμουσ κ στην τριτη θα πρεπει να γαμηθει εν τω μεταξυ μπορει να χουν ερθει τουμπα ολα μεχρι τοτε οποτε υπομονη

----------


## Aννα71

Τι εννοεις ,να χουν ερθει τουμπα ολα? Να αλλαξει το εκπαιδευτικο μας συστημα?Να ευαισθητοποιηθουν οι εκπαιδευτικοι ? Το παιδι μου θα εχει ΔΕΠΥ σε ολη του τη ζωη.Αυτο δεν αλλαζει.Ηδη απεκτησε ενα εντονο τικ στα ματια του,το οποιο στις διακοπες ειχε σταματησει και τωρα επανηλθε.Οι συμμαθητες του τον περιγελουν και διασκεδαζουν μ αυτο.Ειναι ευαισθητο παιδι και δεν εχω το μαγικο ραβδι για να τον κανω δυνατο.Προσπαθω παντος.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## elis

> Τι εννοεις ,να χουν ερθει τουμπα ολα? Να αλλαξει το εκπαιδευτικο μας συστημα?Να ευαισθητοποιηθουν οι εκπαιδευτικοι ? Το παιδι μου θα εχει ΔΕΠΥ σε ολη του τη ζωη.Αυτο δεν αλλαζει.Ηδη απεκτησε ενα εντονο τικ στα ματια του,το οποιο στις διακοπες ειχε σταματησει και τωρα επανηλθε.Οι συμμαθητες του τον περιγελουν και διασκεδαζουν μ αυτο.Ειναι ευαισθητο παιδι και δεν εχω το μαγικο ραβδι για να τον κανω δυνατο.Προσπαθω παντος.Ευχαριστω.


τουμπα ολα ενοοω να αλλαξει το παιδι εσυ πρεπει να τον προετοιμαζεισ για τη ζωη κ αν τον πειραζουν οι συμμαθητεσ του αυτο μεσ στη ζωη ειναι κ πρεπει να το μαθει ηρεμησε τον κ εξηγησε του οτι δεν πειραζουν μονο αυτον αλλα ολουσ τουσ πειραζουν απλα αυτον λιγο παραπανω κ δεν θα τον κανεισ δυνατο με το να τ μιλασ πρεπει να δει εμπρακτα ηρεμια δεν με νοιαζει τι κανουν οι αλλοι οτι κ να σ λενε εσυ θα κανεισ τη δουλεια σου κ τετοια πρεπει να ειναι λογικοσ να μην ψαρωνει απο τισ μαλακιεσ που του λενε δεν θελει κοπο θελει τροπο συζητα με ενα γιατρο τι να τ πεισ κ τι να τ δειξεισ γτ αυτοσ μαθαινε9ι απο αυτα που βλεπει οχι απο αυτα που τ λεσ

----------


## Lacrymosa

Πραγματικα διαβαζω αυτα που γραφτηκαν απο "ειδημονες" του γυμνασιου κ μου ρχεται να βαλω τα γελια.. ζητημα να ξερουν οι μισοι καν τι ειναι δεπυ.. το θεμα δν ειναι οτι απλα εκτιθενται λογω της αγνοιας τους, αλλα οτι παραπλανουν κοσμο που ενδεχομενως να πιστεψει τις μπουρδες τους.. φιλη μ που ανοιξες το θεμα σου στελνω προσωπικο μηνυμα να σου πω καποια πραγματα γτ εδω δν βγαζεις ακρη, απλα σου λεω οτι ξεκινησα προσφατα πρακτικη σε δημοτικο σχολειο κ εχω στην ταξη 2 μαθητες με δεπυ... λεπτομερειες με πμ.. Θα ανοιξω καποια στιγμη ενα θεμα σχετικα με μαθησιακες δυσκολιες (δυσλεξια, δυσαριθμησια, δεπυ κτλ) οποιος ενδιαφερεται να μαθει 5 πραγματα σωστα, οι υπολοιποι ας ανοιξουν "πως να μαζευετε ελιες" και "πως να βαζετε τρεσσα στα μαλλια".. αιντε..

----------


## Aννα71

Ευχαριστω πολυ.Περιμενω με αγωνια το μηνυμα σου.

----------


## elis

> Πραγματικα διαβαζω αυτα που γραφτηκαν απο "ειδημονες" του γυμνασιου κ μου ρχεται να βαλω τα γελια.. ζητημα να ξερουν οι μισοι καν τι ειναι δεπυ.. το θεμα δν ειναι οτι απλα εκτιθενται λογω της αγνοιας τους, αλλα οτι παραπλανουν κοσμο που ενδεχομενως να πιστεψει τις μπουρδες τους.. φιλη μ που ανοιξες το θεμα σου στελνω προσωπικο μηνυμα να σου πω καποια πραγματα γτ εδω δν βγαζεις ακρη, απλα σου λεω οτι ξεκινησα προσφατα πρακτικη σε δημοτικο σχολειο κ εχω στην ταξη 2 μαθητες με δεπυ... λεπτομερειες με πμ.. Θα ανοιξω καποια στιγμη ενα θεμα σχετικα με μαθησιακες δυσκολιες (δυσλεξια, δυσαριθμησια, δεπυ κτλ) οποιος ενδιαφερεται να μαθει 5 πραγματα σωστα, οι υπολοιποι ας ανοιξουν "πως να μαζευετε ελιες" και "πως να βαζετε τρεσσα στα μαλλια".. αιντε..


εχεισ πιασει ολα τα θεματα κ απαντασ απο πισω μου κ με αναγκαζεισ να ασχοληθω μαζι σου ενταξει περασεσ στο πανεπιστημιο εισαι επιστημονασ μπραβο σου λοιπον κουκλιτσα μι9α κουβεντα θα σου πω γτ εγω δε μαλωνω
κανεισ δεν ασχολειθηκε με τη δεπυ που εχει το παιδι εγω τησ ειπα να το προετοιμασει για τη ζωη δεν ασχοληθηκα εγω με τη δεπυ ουτε πηγα να κανω τον ειδημονα γτ εγω ενασ απλοσ αγροτησ ειμαι κ αν ειμαι κι αυτο συνεχιζω λοπον κ σου λεω η αννα ξερει απο ζωη για να ειναι μητερα θα εχεισ ζησει καποια πραγματα κ αυτα θεωρω εγω οτι πρεπει να πει στο παιδι τησ κ να του τα μαθει τωρα που ειναι μικρο γτ εκτοσ απο το προβλημα πρεπει να εχει ενα υγιεσ σκεπτικο για να αντιδραει καλα κ να τ παλευει αυτα κουκλιτσα κ αμα ωριμασεισ ποτε στη ζωη σου ελα να ξανασυζητησουμε εγω ο αποφοιτοσ λυκειου κ εσυ του πανεπιστημιου

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εχεισ πιασει ολα τα θεματα κ απαντασ απο πισω μου κ με αναγκαζεισ να ασχοληθω μαζι σου ενταξει περασεσ στο πανεπιστημιο εισαι επιστημονασ μπραβο σου λοιπον κουκλιτσα μι9α κουβεντα θα σου πω γτ εγω δε μαλωνω
> κανεισ δεν ασχολειθηκε με τη δεπυ που εχει το παιδι εγω τησ ειπα να το προετοιμασει για τη ζωη δεν ασχοληθηκα εγω με τη δεπυ ουτε πηγα να κανω τον ειδημονα γτ εγω ενασ απλοσ αγροτησ ειμαι κ αν ειμαι κι αυτο συνεχιζω λοπον κ σου λεω η αννα ξερει απο ζωη για να ειναι μητερα θα εχεισ ζησει καποια πραγματα κ αυτα θεωρω εγω οτι πρεπει να πει στο παιδι τησ κ να του τα μαθει τωρα που ειναι μικρο γτ εκτοσ απο το προβλημα πρεπει να εχει ενα υγιεσ σκεπτικο για να αντιδραει καλα κ να τ παλευει αυτα κουκλιτσα κ αμα ωριμασεισ ποτε στη ζωη σου ελα να ξανασυζητησουμε εγω ο αποφοιτοσ λυκειου κ εσυ του πανεπιστημιου


1) Μπηκα μετα απο 2 μηνες κ αυτο γιατι ειχα ελευθερο χρονο διοτι κανω πρακτικη κ ιδιαιτερα πλεον κ δν καθομαι να κωλοβαραω στο ιντερνετ. Μαλλον εσυ μπηκες να σχολιασεις μετα απο οτιδηποτε εγραψα εγω, μια ματια να ριξει κανεις θα το διαπιστωσει.
2) Αμα ειχες τα κοτσια κ τα @@ ας περνουσες κι εσυ πανεπιστημιο, δεν φταιω εγω για τα απωθημενα σου.. Κ μην κανεις τον εξυπνο σε θεματα που δεν κατεχεις, εκαστος στο ειδος του, διοτι ετσι παραπληροφορεις τον κοσμο, κ εδω δεν προκειται για εμπειριες της ζωης κ παραμυθακια, αλλα για περιστατικα που εγω τουλαχιστον εχω αμεση επαφη. Επιστημονας δν ειμαι, αλλα σε κατι που ειναι αντικειμενο μου μετραει η αποψη μου σιγουρα περισσοτερο απο τη δικη σου.
Με σενα το θεμα εκλεισε.
Παμε στη ΔΕΠΥ τωρα.

Το κυριο χαρακτηριστικο της δεπυ (η διασπαση προσοχης αν θελετε) ειναι οτι ειναι προβλημα συμπεριφορας κ ελεγχου. ΔΕΝ ειναι μαθησιακη δυσκολια, οπως πολλοι θα λεγανε η πιστευουν.. Η δυσλεξια ΕΙΝΑΙ ειδικη μαθησιακη δυσκολια, η ΔΕΠΥ ειναι προβλημα συμπεριφορας και αυτοελεγχου που παρουσιαζει ο μαθητης εντος κ εκτος ταξεως. Πολλες φορες παιζουν ρολο κ βιολογικα-κληρονομικα αιτια με αναλογια 4 αγορια προς 1 κοριτσι. Σχετιζεται με πολλες παραμετρους. Ο μαθητης που εχει διαγνωστει με δεπυ απο ιατροπαιδαγωγικο κεντρο περα απο τα γνωστα οτι ειναι αφηρημενος, ξεχναει πραγματα, δινει την εντυπωση οτι δν παρακολουθει στο μαθημα, ειναι υπερκινητικος κτλ, ΠΕΡΑ απο αυτα λοιπον παρουσιαζει κ θεματα σε διαπροσωπικους τομεις, κ εδω ειναι π ερχεται να προστεθει το οικογενειακο κ φιλικο κ σχολικο γενικοτερα περιβαλλον.. Ο μαθητης με δεπυ θελει πανω απ ολα αποδοχη κ ενθαρρυνση.. Μπορει να εμφανιζει προβληματα στη διατηρηση σχεσεων και φιλιων, χαρακτηριστικο του παραδειγματος που ανεφερε η Αννα.. Χαμηλη αυτοπεποιθηση κ αυτοεκτιμηση επισης, ανομοιογενη συμπεριφορα, εντονα συναισθηματικη συμπεριφορα κ πολλα ακομη.. Επισης μεγαλη μπουρδα οτι τα παιδια αυτα δν θα γινουν ποτε επιστημονες! Τι αλλο θα ακουσουμε! Εχω φιλο με δεπυ φοιτητη νομικης, ο οποιος επαιρνε κ φαρμακα ενα διαστημα.. Επισης καντε ενα search ποσοι διασημοι κ ανθρωποι που προσφεραν ειχαν τετοιου ειδους θεματα.. Η δυσλεξια κ η δεπυ ΔΕΝ ειναι αναπηρια!! Ουτε ντροπη!!

Αυτο που εχω να προτεινω ειναι να μπει ο μαθητης στην παραλληλη στηριξη (αν κ εφοσον εισαι σε τριθεσιο δν ξερω κατα ποσο υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα), θελει συνεργασια με τους γονεις, κ καλο ειναι να παει σε ενα κεντρο, ΚΕΔΔΥ δλδ οπου θα πηγαινει ανα διαστηματα κ θα κανει συνεδριες, επισης εχω να προτεινω ενα κεντρο για προγνωση-διαγνωση κ εξατομικευμενη αντιμετωπιση δυσλεξιας -δεπυ οπου γινονται διαφορα τεστ, μιλαμε για πραγματα υπερσυγχρονα για την Ελλαδα, καναμε κ σεμιναριο για το συγκεκριμενο κ γινεται πολυ καλη δουλεια πραγματικα... θα σε ενδιεφερε κατι τετοιο?? αμα το γραψω δημοσια στο φορουμ θα θεωρηθει διαφημιση??

----------


## Lacrymosa

Να συζητησεις το θεμα οπωσδηποτε με τη δασκαλα/δασκαλο του παιδιου, και να υπαρχει συνεργασια μεταξυ σας.. Οι εκπαιδευτικοι οι περισσοτεροι τουλαχιστον πιστεψε με κανουμε το καλυτερο για τους μαθητες.. Φυσικα το εκπαιδευτικο συστημα εχει κενα κ ελλειψεις, αλλα δεν στεκομαστε εκει.. Πχ να σου πω οτι στην παραλληλη στηριξη κανονικα πρεπει να υπαρχει δασκαλος ειδικης αγωγης κ βαζουν εμας που ειμαστε γενικης! Συζητα το θεμα με τη δασκαλα/το δασκαλο σχετικα με την παραλληλη στηριξη, αν θες μπορω να σου πω σε γενικες γραμμες περι τινος προκειται αλλα καλυτερα αυτα με τη δασκαλα του παιδιου, η οποια θα εχει κ τον τελικο λογο. Εγω αυτο εχω να προτεινω.. Το παιδακι σου δν εχει να χασει τιποτα, ισα ισα μπορει να βοηθηθει.. Ψυχολογοι κ παιδοψυχολογοι υπαρχουν στα ΚΕΔΔΥ αλλα εχει τυχει περιπτωσεις πχ παει ο μαθητης στο ενα του βγαζουν δεπυ, στο αλλο δεν του βγαζουν τιποτα κ αντε βγαλε ακρη.. ειναι ενα τεραστιο θεμα δυστυχως.. αν ενδιαφερεσαι για το συγκεκριμενο κεντρο που σου λεω, πες μου να σου στειλω πμ γιατι δημοσια ισως θεωρηθει διαφημιση.. επισης λιγο τα μπερδεψα στο παραπανω μηνυμα εκει που γραφω για 3θεσιο, ειχε ενα αναλογο θεμα κ ειμαι κ λιγακι κουρασμενη, αλλα το νοημα πανω κατω το καταλαβες πιστευω.. ο,τι αλλο θες μπορεις να με ρωτησεις..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αυτο με το τικ στα ματια λεγεται "λανθασμενη οφθαλμοκινηση" κ ειναι χαρακτηριστικο της δεπυ, οχι απο τα στανταρακια αλλα ενιοτε συμβαινει, διορθωνεται αλλα πρεπει να απευθυνθειτε σε καποιο κεντρο οπως σου ειπα..

----------


## Aννα71

Στο ΚΕΔΥ πηγαμε και μας προτειναν τμημα ενταξης .Ο διευθυντης του σχολειου ομως μου ειπε οτι για να λειτουργησει ΤΕ πρεπει να υπαρχουν τουλαχιστον 3 παιδια στο σχολειο που να προτεινονται.Πολλοι γονεις ντρεπονται για την διαφορετικοτητα των παιδιων τους και δεν θελουν καν να απευθυνθουν στο κεδυ.Μπορω να αλλαξω σχολειο μου ειπε.Κατι τετοιο πιστευω θα δημιουργουσε περισσοτερα προβληματα στο παιδι.Η δασκαλα ειναι προθυμη να βοηθησει αλλα οπως μου ειπε δεν εχει "ιδεα" για τη δεπυ.Γραψε μου σε παρακαλω γι αυτο το κεντρο.Ειμαι απο επαρχια.

----------


## Aννα71

Την παραλληλη στηριξη τη γνωριζω αλλα στο Κεδυ μου ειπαν οτι τα προβληματα συμπεριφορας του ειναι ηπια και συμφωνα με τη δασκαλα δεν δημιουργει προβληματα κατα τη διαρκεια του μαθηματος.Δινω αγωνα χρονια τωρα για να του μαθω να ελεγχει τον εαυτο του.Μερικες φορες νιωθω οτι κερδισα το στοιχημα,αλλα μετα γινεται κατι ασχημο και καταλαβαινω οτι ειμαι παλι στην αρχη.Τοτε θελω να τα παρατησω ολα και να κλειστω σε ενα δωματιο εγω κι εκεινος και να μην ξαναπροσπαθησουμε για τιποτε.Μαζευω τα κομματια μου ομως και συνεχιζω.Ετσι νιωθω στη ζωη με τη ΔΕΠΥ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σου εχω στειλει προσωπικο μηνυμα με την ηλεκτρονικη διευθυνση του συγκεκριμενου κεντρου που σου λεω, μπες κ θα δεις εκει λεπτομερειες οπως κ σε ποιες περιοχες εχει κεντρα, διοτι εχει σε πολλες πολεις.. Εχει κ σε επαρχιακες... Ο συγκεκριμενος καθηγητης ειναι κορυφαιος στον τομεα του, πρωτοπορος σε θεματα μαθησιακων δυσκολιων, κ ειχα την τυχη να παρακολουθησω ομιλιες του κ σεμιναρια του.. 
Τωρα οσο για το αλλο που λες.. Κοιταξε.. Κ μονο που μου λες οτι η δασκαλα δεν ξερει απο δεπυ, βγαζω πολλα συμπερασματα.. Μαλλον θα ειναι απο τις παλιες, οπου η εκπαιδευση ηταν ελλιπης κ επικεντρωνοταν περισσοτερο στο "δασκαλοκεντρκο" συστημα, δλδ δινανε βαση στο να εχει ο δασκαλος επαρκεις γνωσεις για να τις μεταδωσει στους μαθητες κ μεχρι εκει.. Δηλαδη να μαθει αυτα που πρεπει να διδαξει.. Δεν το λεω με την κακη εννοια, ετσι ηταν τα συστηματα τοτε κ δεν φταιγαν οι ανθρωποι, συναδελφος στη συνταξη πλεον μου χει πει οτι τοτε ηταν 2 χρονια η σχολη κ δεν κανανε καθολου ψυχολογια! τωρα εχουν αλλαξει τα πραγματα, τα μισα μαθηματα που καναμε ειχαν σχεση με ψυχολογια του παιδιου, τεχνικες διδασκαλιας, καναμε πχ μαθηματα "αναδυομενος γραμματισμος", "ακαδημαικος αλφαβητισμος", "νευρογλωσσικος προγραμματισμος", "συνδεση οικογενειας κ σχολειου", "ψυχοκοινωνικες διαστασεις της αναπτυξης του παιδιου" κ αλλα που ουδεμια σχεση εχουν πχ με ομωνυμα κλασματα, προσθεσεις, αφαιρεσεις κτλ!! Τωρα πχ διδασκουμε κ καθομαστε κ διαβαζουμε τα μαθηματικα πχ γιατι δεν τα ξερουμε! Ειναι μπερδεμα η κατασταση, τεσπα, εχει πολλα κενα το εκπαιδευτικο συστημα, αλλα ο,τι μπορουμε κανουμε..
Με την αλλαγη σχολειου δεν συμφωνω, νομιζω δεν χρειαζεται να το αναλυσουμε περαιτερω, ετσι? Πρωτον, θα εχει πολλες επιπτωσεις στο παιδι, κ δεν ειναι καλο να πειραματιστουμε, κ δευτερον για να αλλαξει ενα παιδι σχολειο θελει γραφειοκρατικες διαδικασιες σχετικα με τοπο διαμονης, λογαριασμους, εισοδηματικη δηλωση κ πολλα αλλα, δν ειναι τοσο απλο.. Η αν υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος, οπου παλι γινεται αιτηση, κ μπορει το αλλο σχολειο να μην δεχτει το παιδι, ειναι αποφαση του διευθυντη κ του προισταμενου της υπηρεσιας πρωτοβαθμιας εκπαιδευσης αν θα εκγρινει την αιτηση..
Με το τμημα ενταξης διαφωνω, τοτε ειναι που το παιδι θα ειναι περισσοτερο "αποκομμενο", αντιθετως η παραλληλη στηριξη ειναι κατι πιο "κοντινο" για το μαθητη, κ ειναι ακριβως για τετοιες περιπτωσεις, θα παρακολουθει κανονικα στην ταξη κ καποιες ωρες θα κανει με το δασκαλο/δασκαλα που ειναι υπευθυνος της παραλληλης στηριξης.. Υπαρχει δασκαλος ειδικης αγωγης στο σχολειο να συζητησεις μαζι του το θεμα?? Ειναι εξαθεσιο το σχολειο? Πολλες φορες τετοιοι παραγοντες δυστυχως λειτουργουν ανασταλτικα, ειδικα σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες, οπου μοριοδοτουνται περισσοτερο, ομως ο μαθητης ειναι αυτος που την πληρωνει... 
Διαβασε το πμ κ ο,τι αλλο θες μπορεις να με ρωτησεις!!

----------


## elis

> 1) Μπηκα μετα απο 2 μηνες κ αυτο γιατι ειχα ελευθερο χρονο διοτι κανω πρακτικη κ ιδιαιτερα πλεον κ δν καθομαι να κωλοβαραω στο ιντερνετ. Μαλλον εσυ μπηκες να σχολιασεις μετα απο οτιδηποτε εγραψα εγω, μια ματια να ριξει κανεις θα το διαπιστωσει.
> 2) Αμα ειχες τα κοτσια κ τα @@ ας περνουσες κι εσυ πανεπιστημιο, δεν φταιω εγω για τα απωθημενα σου.. Κ μην κανεις τον εξυπνο σε θεματα που δεν κατεχεις, εκαστος στο ειδος του, διοτι ετσι παραπληροφορεις τον κοσμο, κ εδω δεν προκειται για εμπειριες της ζωης κ παραμυθακια, αλλα για περιστατικα που εγω τουλαχιστον εχω αμεση επαφη. Επιστημονας δν ειμαι, αλλα σε κατι που ειναι αντικειμενο μου μετραει η αποψη μου σιγουρα περισσοτερο απο τη δικη σου.
> Με σενα το θεμα εκλεισε.
> ?


καλα κουκλιτσα μου δικιο εχεισ μην αγχωνεσαι θα βοηθησεισ ενταξει οριστε εγω σε αφηνω βοηθα την κοπελα εγω δεν ξανααπνταω για τη δεπυ εσυ τα ξερεισ αυτα μπραβο σου που τα εμαθεσ να σαι καλα

----------


## elis

απο αυτα που λετε κ οι δυο βγαινει οτι το παιδι δεν εχει μεγαλο προβλημα οποτε υπομονη κ προσπαθεια θελει μην απογοητευεσαι κ βρεσ ενα καλο γιατρο να βοηθησει κι αυτοσ λογικα με το να τ μαθει να διαχειριζεται το προβλημα του πραγμα που θα κανει κ ο ιδιοσ μεγαλονωντασ κ ολα θα πανε καλα μη στεναχωριεσαι δε θελει κοπο θελει τροπο ενα προβλημα γενικα για να λυθει

----------


## Lacrymosa

> καλα κουκλιτσα μου δικιο εχεισ μην αγχωνεσαι θα βοηθησεισ ενταξει οριστε εγω σε αφηνω βοηθα την κοπελα εγω δεν ξανααπνταω για τη δεπυ εσυ τα ξερεισ αυτα μπραβο σου που τα εμαθεσ να σαι καλα


Ευχαριστω! Απλα πχ καλο ειναι σε θεματα πιο εξειδικευμενα αμα δν ξερουμε επακριβως η εχουμε ελλιπεις γνωσεις, να μην απανταμε, διοτι μπορει να δημιουργηθει μπερδεμα! Πολλοι εχουν ακουστα πχ τον ορο "δυσλεξια", λιγοι ομως ξερουν επακριβως περι τινος προκειται, εμεις ενα εξαμηνο το παιδευαμε.. Αν πχ ανοιξει ενας θεμα σχετικα με καποιο θεμα υγειας π εχει το παιδι του, πχ διαβητης, κ αρχισω να γραφω ο,τι τα ναι απο τη στιγμη που δεν ειμαι γιατρος, το θεωρεις σωστο? Τεσπα ας το κλεισουμε το θεμα νομιζω δν υπαρχει λογος να λαβει εκταση..

----------


## elis

δεν υπαρχει θεμα κουκλιτσα μου γτ δεν λεμε τα ιδια πραγματα εσυ λεσ για τη δεπυ εγω λεω το προβλημα για να στο πω πιο απλα θεωρουμαι τη δεπυ ενα μαυρο κουτι εγω λεω το μαυρο κουτι προβλημα κ ασχολουμαι γυρω απο αυτο κ σε πρακτικα ζητηματα λυσεων
εσυ παλι ανοιγεισ το μαυρο κουτι κ εξηγεισ τι ειναι η δεπυ αυτα που λεω εγω δεν εχουν καμια μα καμια σχεση με τα δικα σου εγω σε κοντραρω γτ δεν καταλαβαινεισ τ λεω οχι για κτ αλλο

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ναι αλλα αυτα που λες εσυ δεν σχετιζονται με το θεμα της κοπελας.. Πρακτικα δεν μπορεις να την βοηθησεις, διοτι δεν γνωριζεις τι δυνατοτητες υπαρχουν ωστε να βοηθηθει το παιδι, εγω προτεινα εξειδικευμενο ιατροπαιδαγωγικο κεντρο κ παραλληλη στηριξη, εσυ γραφεις διδαγματα ζωης κ πως ο καθε ανθρωπος στη ζωη του μπλα μπλα μπλα, σορρυ αυτα ειναι μπαρμ******λα, οταν εγω εχω μαθητη με δεπυ στην ταξη δεν θα κατσω να του μαθω πως πρεπει ο καθε ανθρωπος στη ζωη του μπλα μπλα, δεν φιλοσοφουμε σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, αλλα σκυβουμε το κεφαλι σοβαρα πανω απο το ΜΑΘΗΤΗ κ βλεπουμε τι δομες μπορουμε να αξιοποιησουμε ωστε να το βοηθησουμε πρακτικα.. Με την παραλληλη στηριξη θα βοηθηθει, εχω κανει σεμιναριο πανω σ αυτο, με το να του λες πως πρεπει να ειναι ο καθε ανθρωπος στη ζωη του αυτα δεν θα πολυπιασουν.. αλλιως αμα ηταν ετσι θα πηγαιναν ολοι να διδαξουν, κ βλεπεις παραπανω οτι η δασκαλα του παιδιου δεν εχει ιδεα απο δεπυ, ο διευθυντης ειναι ασχετος κ λεει για τμηματα ενταξης, στο ΚΕΔΥ τους λενε αλλα.. Τεσπα, μην σπαμαρεις αλλο σε παρακαλω, το θεμα ειναι σοβαρο δεν ειναι εμπειριες ζωης, εγω της προτεινα κεντρο κ ως ειδικευομενη μπορω να εχω μια πιο σφαιρικη αποψη, εχεις δει ποτε παιδι με δεπυ η δυσλεξια μεσα στην ταξη? να δεις απο κοντα τη συμπεριφορα, τις αντιδρασεις, τις δυσκολιες κτλ.. Θελει ειδικους χειρισμους εκει.... Τεσπα δεν ειναι ωραιο επειδη σε "ετσουξε" κατι π εγραψα να καθεσαι να ανταπαντας σαν μαθητης δημοτικου..

----------


## elis

καλα αντε με ετσουκσε κ σταματαω

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ευχαριστω... :)

----------


## nansyan89

Καλησπερα κι απο εμενα... Ειμαι κι εγω εκπαιδευτικος (φιλολογος) και κανω ιδιαιτερα σε παιδακια. Φετος λοιπον εχω ενα παιδακι στην β δημοτικου που εχει ΔΕΠ-Υ. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειναι μια δυσκολη κατασταση τοσο για το ιδιο το παιδι οσο και για το περιβαλλον του. Καταλαβαινω απολυτα πως νιωθεις σα μανα και την κουραση σου. την ιδια κουραση και αγωνια βιωνει καθε μερα και η μαμα του μικρου που κανω μαθημα. Οπως ειπε και η συναδελφος παραπανω το βασικοτερο σ αυτα τα παιδια ειναι να τους λες μπραβο!! Ακομα κι αν ερθουν με λαθη στο σπιτι το μπραβο ειναι βασικο. Αν μου φερει εμενα πχ 2 λαθη στην ορθογραφια δε θα του πω γιατι βρε γιαννη μου; θα του πω μπραβο γιαννη! τα πηγες πολυ καλα.. Επιπλεον να προσθεσω οτι σ αυτα τα παιδια οτι εχεις να μαθεις δε μπορεις να το μαθεις με κανονες.. Πρεπει οτι τους λες να το μαθαινουν στην πραξη κι οχι θεωρητικα. Πχ εγω την ορθογραφια του τη μαθαινω σε'' κρεμαλα.'' Οταν τη μαθαιναμε μαζι δε μου φερνε λαθη. Τωρα που ανελαβε η μαμα του αυτο το ρολο και του τα κανει με τον κλασικο τροπο η ορθογραφια του ειναι ολο λαθη! Αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι πολυ καλος μαθητης παρολο που εχει ΔΕΠ-Υ. Τωρα παμε στο βασικο σημειο.Η συμπεριφορα.. Επιθετικοτητα και νευρα.. Βασικο χαρακτηριστικο του δικου μου μαθητη ειναι τα νευρα...Αφου πολλες φορες μου λεει θα σε βαρεσω θα σε κοπανησω θα φας μπουνια κλπ.!! Τις προαλλες καποιος του ζητουσε γομα στο σχολειο ενω ζωγραφιζε και αναποδογυρισε το θρανιο. Εχει μια ταση να μη θελει να του πειραζουν τα πραγματα του. Λογω αυτης της συμπεριφορας τ αλλα παιδακια στο σχολειο τον αγνοουν και δεν τον κανουν παρεα. :( Δυστυχως σ αυτη την ηλικια τα παιδακια ειναι μικρα ακομα και δε μπορουν να καταλαβουν. Γι αυτο κοροιδευουν την διαφορετικοτητα τους. Η δασκαλα του μικρου παντως του βαζει λιγοτερα μαθηματα σε σχεση με τους αλλους. Η δικη σας δασκαλα τι βαζει?

----------


## Aννα71

Καλησπερα και απο μενα.Για την ορθογραφια,καταλαβα οτι δεν μπορει να τη μαθει μονο γραφοντας την.Ετσι πρωτα "φωτογραφιζει" τις λεξεις.Επειτα,τις λεμε προφορικα.Λεμε γιατι γραφονται ετσι(κανονες,"οικογενεια "κλπ)και στο τελος γραφουμε την ορθογραφια.Η δασκαλα δεν του βαζει κατι διαφορετικο απο τα αλλα παιδια.Ουτε και ακολουθει τις οδηγιες που μας εδωσε το ΚΕΔΥ.Φυσικα η επιβραβευση των προσπαθειων ειναι το δυνατοτερο οπλο μας ,ομως η ζημια γινεται στο σχολειο και ο,τι και να πω εγω μετα δεν βοηθαει.Αυριο παιρνουμε βαθμους.Τον προετοιμασα ψυχολογικα οσο μπορουσα και ελπιζω να ειναι ψυχραιμοτερος απο αλλες φορες.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αννα πολυ βασικο ειναι η ενθαρρυνση κ να εχει το παιδι ενα κινητρο! Καλα κανεις εσυ κ το επιβραβευεις κ προσπαθεις να δωσεις ωθηση κ συγχαρητηρια, αλλα η σταση της δασκαλας του παιδιου με το να μν το επιβραβευει κ να μην ακολουθει τις οδηγιες που της δωσανε δυσχαιρενει την ολη υποθεση. Διοτι το σχολειο παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο κ αυτο π θα ακουσει απο εκει κ ποσο μαλλον μπροστα στα αλλα 20 παιδια της ταξης θα το επηρεασει περισσοτερο απο ενα "μπραβο" π θα του πεις εσυ.. Η ζημια οπως λες εκει γινεται.. Εγω πιστευω στη συνεργασια γονεων και εκπαιδευτικων παντως.. Οταν υπαρχει σωστη συνεργασια κ ειλικρινεια κ διαθεση για βοηθεια, ολα μπορουν να υπερνικηθουν.. Αμα ειναι μονοπλευρο ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο.. Για αυτο θα σου προτεινα να μιλησεις στη δασκαλα.. Να πας στις ωρες π αναγραφονται π δεχεται η δασκαλα της ταξης τους γονεις κ να το συζητησεις.. Μπορει να μν εχει παρει το θεμα στα σοβαρα, μπορει να βαριεται να ασχοληθει, μπορει να μην ξερει κιολας αλλα εφοσον της εχουν δοθει φυλλαδια οφειλει αν μη τι αλλο να τα μελετησει.. 
Με τους βαθμους πως τα πηγατε?? :)

----------


## Aννα71

Με τη δασκαλα εχω συζητησει το θεμα.Δεν δειχνει ομως καποιο ενδιαφερον και βιαζεται να κλεισει οπως οπως τη συζητηση.Νομιζω πως δεν συμμεριζεται την αποψη του ΚΕΔΥΥ.Θεωρει οτι το παιδι τεμπελιαζει μεσα στην ταξη και αφαιρειται σκοπιμα.Με τους βαθμους παντος τα πηγαμε καλα.Του ανεβασε το βαθμο στα θρησ.,στη γεωγ.και στη Φυσικη σε 9 και εκεινος ειναι ενθουσιασμενος.Εχθες διαβασαμε με ορεξη και χαρα.Αυτο λεω.Φτανουν απλα και μικρα βηματα για να του αλλαξουν την ψυχολογια και για να συνεχισει να προσπαθει.Ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τίποτα γλυκιά μου, προσπαθώ απλά στο μέτρο των δυνατοτήτων μου να βοηθήσω και να πω μια γνώμη ίσως!! :)
Χαίρομαι πολύ για την πρόοδο στους βαθμούς, και όπως είδες κι εσύ αυτό έδωσε στο παιδί κίνητρο ώστε να διαβάζει πιο ευχάριστα πλέον, αφού βλέπει επιβράβευση! Εύχομαι να συνεχίσει αυτό το θετικό κλίμα και η ενίσχυση!!
Το θέμα με τη δασκάλα που δεν δίνει τη δέουσα σημασία πράγματι χωλαίνει την όλη κατάσταση. Αν ήταν συνεργάσιμη και πρόθυμη να βοηθήσει και δεν επεδίωκε να κλείσει όπως-όπως τη συζήτηση, σίγουρα η όλη κατάσταση θα ήταν πολύ διαφορετική. Αλλά εφόσον της έχεις μιλήσει τόσες φορές και δεν προτίθεται να κάνει κάτι, τότε κάνεις εσύ ό,τι μπορείς από την πλευρά σου! Καλή συνέχεια και δύναμη και φιλιά στο μικρό!! :)

----------


## Joann

Aννα71, γεια κι από μένα.
Χωρίς να είμαι ειδήμων στις μαθησιακές δυσκολίες,
αλλά κάνοντας ξενόγλωσσο μάθημα 
κάποιες φορές και σε παιδιά με διάσπαση ή δυσλεξία,
θα σου έλεγα ότι δεν υπάρχουν ούτε κανόνες ούτε μέθοδοι
που να εγγυώνται κάποιο αποτέλεσμα
και ότι τα παιδιά με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες, 
όπως και όλα τ' άλλα,
είναι εντελώς διαφορετικών ταχυτήτων και δυνατοτήτων.
Επίσης, επειδή δυσλεκτικά μου τυχαίνουν κυρίως, όχι με διάσπαση,
έχουν δυσλεξία σε εντελώς διαφορετικό βαθμό,
(δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι που διαφοροποιεί τόσο την απόδοσή τους).
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι οι γονείς που πήραν 
το πιστοποιητικό από τα ΚΔΑΥ (ΚΕΔΔΥ)
που τα απαλλάσσει από τις γραπτές εξετάσεις στα θεωρητικά μαθήματα
σε γυμνάσιο - λύκειο,
μετάνιωσαν πολύ.
Όταν τα παιδιά έφτασαν σε γυμνάσιο - λύκειο,
απλά είχαν βολευτεί σε μια κατάσταση, είχαν γίνει νωθρά
και δεν απέδιδαν αυτό που μπορούσαν να αποδώσουν.
Αντίθετα τα λίγα που δε βολεύτηκαν με το πιστοποιητικό,
παιδεύτηκαν παραπάνω, έκαναν ορθογραφικά λάθη,
μάθαιναν πιο αργά από τ' άλλα, 
αλλά κάποια κατάφεραν και μπήκαν και σε πανεπιστήμιο.
Δεν μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν όλα, 
αλλά σημασία έχει να καταφέρει να βρει σιγά σιγά τις ισορροπίες του.
Μιλάω για τα δυσλεκτικά πάντα, 
δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει στην πιστοποιημένη διάσπαση.
Και όσον αφορά τα 2 πλέον αναγνωρισμένα και επίσημα πτυχία ξένων γλωσσών, 
δεν απαλλάσσονται από καμία εξέταση απολύτως
(και πολύ καλά κάνουν),
απλά τους δίνουν περισσότερο χρόνο στη γραπτή εξέταση από τους υπόλοιπους,
αλλά στα ίδια ακριβώς θέματα. 

ΥΓ: Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις τελειώσει με τα ΚΕΝΤΡΑ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ,
αν όχι και μένεις κοντά στην Αθήνα, 
μπορώ να σου προτείνω αυτά που δεν έχουν τεράστιο χρόνο αναμονής.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αννα νομιζω σ ειχα στειλει σε πμ ενα κεντρο πολυ καλο, πηγατε εγινε τιποτα? Μπορει να γινει καλη δουλεια εκει κ καλη συνεργασια, τον καθηγητη τον ξερω κ εχω παρακολουθησει αρκετες διαλεξεις του, ειναι αψογος σε θεματα μ/δ γενικα! :)

----------


## Aννα71

Joann,γεια σου.Τα παιδια με διασπαση δεν παιρνουν απαλλαγη απο γραπτες εξετασεις.Αυτο που γραφουν στη δικη μας γνωματευση ειναι "να του δινεται περισσοτερος χρονος,συνεχης καθοδηγηση,επιεικης αξιολογηση των σχολικων δοκιμασιων ωστε να μπορει να ανταποκρινεται και να ενθαρρυνεται".Καταλαβαινω παντος πως σε μια ταξη 20 παιδιων ειναι δυσκολο για μια δασκαλα να δινει περισσοτερο χρονα σε καποιο παιδι κλπ.Στα Αγγλικα του φροντιστηριου η καθηγητρια εφαρμοζει αυτη την τακτικη και το παιδι τα παει πολυ καλυτερα απο οτι στο σχολειο. Lacrymosa το κεντρο που μου γραφεις το ξερω.Και τον καθηγητη τον εχω ακουσει στην τηλεοραση .Πηγαιναμε σε καποιο κεντρο απο τα νηπια εως και την γ δημ.Καναμε λογοθεραπεια,εργοθεραπεια, ειδικη διδ.Μας ελεγαν πως εχει αδυναμη μνημη ,μας μιλουσαν για δυσλεξια χωρις να ειναι αρμοδιοι για να κανουν τετοια διαγνωση.Σιγουρα αυτο που μου γραφεις ειναι πολυ καλυτερο.Δυστηχως ομως τα χρηματα που πρεπει να ξοδεψει κανεις ειναι πολλα και οταν δεν υπαρχουν τα πραγματα δυσκολευουν.

----------


## elis

Αννα εγώ δε ξέρω από διάσπαση γενικά σ λέω ότι αμα το θέλεις πολύ να γίνει καλά το παιδί πρέπει να γίνεις γκουρού δηλαδή να διαβάσεις πολύ κ να εκπαιδευτείσ να αναγνωρίζεις τα συμπτώματα και να δίνεις τις κατάλληλες λύσεις κάθε στιγμή σε λίγα χρόνια θα έχει εκπαιδευτεί κ θα τα κάνει μόνος του

----------


## Joann

Aννα71, γεια σου και πάλι.
Απ' ό,τι έχεις γράψει προηγούμενα 
για το τικ του μικρού στο μάτι, την αδύναμη μνήμη που σου είπαν
(ενδεχομένως ισχύει, μπορεί και όχι),
σχημάτισα χοντρικά μια εντύπωση από την όποια εμπειρία έχω.
Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου, θα ασχολούμουν με το παδί προσωπικά εγώ.
Θα περνούσα πολύ χρόνο διαβάζοντάς το, 
παρατηρώντας την απόδοσή του και τις αδυναμίες του η ίδια
και θα προσπαθούσα να το βελτιώσω εξαντλώντας όλους τους τρόπους.
Δες την ικανότητά του απομνημόνευσης στην ιστορία και στην εκμάθηση λεξιλογίου
(μάλλον το έχεις κάνει ήδη).
Κάνε του επαναλήψεις.
Μαθαίνει καλύτερα γράφοντας κάτι (αμφιβάλλω)
ή επαναλαμβάνοντας και ακούγοντας,
σπάζοντας μεγάλα κείμενα σε μικρά κομματάκια;
Τι δυνατότητα έχει σε πιο σύνθετες ασκήσεις, εκτός της απομνημόνευσης;
Στα μαθηματικά τι γίνεται;
Πόσο δεκτικό είναι το παιδάκι στην πίεση για διάβασμα
ή στην πίεση γενικότερα;
Μόνη σου θα καταλάβεις καλύτερα.
Ο δάσκαλος στην τάξη των 20 παιδιών στο σχολείο
και των 15 στο φροντιστήριο είναι αδύνατον να δώσει στο κάθε παιδί
την προσοχή που χρειάζεται ατομικά. Δεν είναι υπεράνθρωπος.
Ούτε οι ειδικοί είναι μάγοι.
Γι αυτό μη στενοχωριέσαι που δεν μπορείς να τον βάλεις σε ακριβό κέντρο
για μαθησιακές δυσκολίες. 
Υπάρχουν και δημόσια και νομίζω και κάποια κάλυψη από τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία,
δεν ξέρω αν με τα γενικότερα χάλια της οικονομίας ισχύει ακόμη.
Και βέβαια υπάρχει και η λύση των δασκάλων 
με μεταπτυχιακό σε συγκεκριμένες μαθησιακές δυσκολίες
που παραδίδουν ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα
και συμφωνείς έναν περιορισμένο αριθμό ιδιαίτερων μαθημάτων
και τη συχνότητα ανάλογα με την οικονομική σου δυνατότητα.
Και πάλι μην περιμένεις θαύματα.
Ο αριθμός των μαθημάτων που χρειάζονται είναι περιορισμένος
και από κει και πέρα το αποτέλεσμα έγκειται
στο πόσο θα δουλέψει το παιδί αυτά που θα του πει ο δάσκαλος.
Από τον κύκλο των γνωστών, δυσλεκτικά παιδιά δασκάλων
(με μεταπτυχιακά στη δυσλεξία ο γονιός),
δεν υπήρξε σχεδόν καμία πρόοδος.
Επικεντρώνουν στο να είναι επιμελείς και όχι αδιάφοροι και αποστασιοποιημένοι μαθητές,
με αρνητική αντιμετώπιση. 
Να είναι μέσα στο "παιχνίδι".
Είναι δύσκολη και περίπλοκη η κατάσταση,
αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αποθαρρύνεσαι.
Το ότι είναι φιλότιμο παιδί είναι πολύ καλό στοιχείο.
Προσπάθησε να είσαι ρεαλιστική όσον αφορά τις προσδοκίες σου από το παιδί
και πάνω απ' όλα για μένα 
το θέμα δεν είναι να σπουδάσει αν αυτή δεν είναι η κλίση του.
Μια χαρά υδραυλικός μπορεί να γίνει 
και να βγάζει πιο πολλά λεφτά από τους πτυχιούχους.
Το θέμα είναι να είναι γερό, ισορροπημένο και καλό παιδί.
Και τέλος να καταφέρει στις συναναστροφές του να μην είναι ουραγός κανενός,
που απλά ακολουθεί κάποιον,
αλλά να μάθει να επιβάλλει τους όρους του στις φιλίες του ισότιμα.
Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη, επιμονή και αισιοδοξία.

----------


## Aννα71

,Μακαρι να ειχαμε συναντησει εκπαιδευτικους σαν εσας που μου απαντατε.Πραγματικα εχω βρει τροπους να μελεταμε με πολυ κοπο και πολυ ψαξιμο.Μαθαινει σπαζοντας την υλη σε μικρα κομματια,δεν μαθαινει τιποτα γραφοντας.Βγαζουμε σχεδιαγραμματα,σημειωνουμ  με χρωματιστους μαρκαδορους,κανουμε παιχνιδια με το χρονομετρο και αλλα πολλα.Για το θεμα της συμπεριφορας εχουμε επιβραβευση με θετικους ή αρνητικους ποντους,αυτοκολλητακια κ.α.Στον τομεα αυτο τα παμε καλα.Δεν ξερω αν οφειλεται σε εμας ή στο γεγονος οτι μεγαλωνει και ωριμαζει.Μαλλον στο δευτερο.Οσο για τη μνημη,δινει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι πολυ αδυναμη.Ομως το παιδι ειναι και μουσικος.Στον τομεα αυτο κανει θαυματα.Μαθαινει με απιστευτη ευκολια μεγαλα μουσικα κομματια,τα οποια παιζει απο μνημης .Παιζει απο μνημης ολα τα κομματια που εχει διδαχτει εως σημερα.Διαβαζει χωρις λαθος παρτιτουρες ,ενω κανει πολλα λαθη οταν διαβαζει ενα γραπτο κειμενο.Και οταν παιζει μουσικη ,νομιζεις οτι χανεται ο κοσμος γυρω του .Το ονειρο του ειναι να γινει μουσικος.Για να γινει αυτο ομως θα πρεπει να δωσει εξετασεις σε πολυ δυσκολα θεωριτικα και δεν νομιζω να τα καταφερει.

----------


## Aννα71

Συγνωμη,το προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου δεν βγηκε ολοκληρο.Μαλλον εκανα καποιο λαθος.Η μνημη του παιδιου πραγματικα δειχνει αδυναμη και μαθαινει με δυσκολια τα θεωρητικα μαθηματα.Δεν συμβαινει ομως το ιδιο με τη μουσικη.Μαθαινει με απιστευτη ευκολια μεγαλα και δυσκολα για την ηλικια του μουσικα κομματια.Παιζει μαλιστα απο μνημης κομματια που εχει διδαχτει πριν απο δυο ή τρια χρονια.Οσο για την συγκεντρωση που ειναι το βασικο του προβλημα,οταν παιζει μουσικη παυει να ειναι προβλημα.Οσο για τα ιδιαιτερα σκεφτομαι του χρονου να ξεκινησει .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι προτιμοτερο να ξεκινησει με καποια φιλολογο για να συνεχισει μαζι της και στο γυμνασιο ή με δασκαλα που γνωριζει καλυτερα την υλη του δημοτικου.

----------


## elis

αννα εγω να σ ξαναπω τι θα κανα στη μουσικη εχει ενα ταλεντο περπαταει μονο του μην κανεισ τιποτα δυναμωσε τον στα αλλα σου ειπε τουσ τροπουσ η αλλη κοπελα αυτα που σου ειπε ειναι καλα αμα μπορεσεισ κ βρεισ γιατι συγκεντρωνεται στη μουσικη κ οχι στο διαβασμα θα σαι αστερι
εγω που μαι παλαβοσ θεοπαλαβοσ θα του τα λεγα τραγουδιστα να δω τι θα γινει δεν ξερω πιανει δεν πιανει δεν ξερω γιατροσ δεν ειμαι θα σ πω εγω τι κανω παρατηρω πολυ παρα πολυ κ βλεπω τι με βοηθαει κ τι οχι κανω οτι μου περασει απο το μυαλο να δω αν με βοηθαει οτι ομωσ οσο παλαβο κ να ναι δε με νοιαζει αρκει να δουλευει ειτε αυτο γινεται κατα λαθοσ ειτε επιτηδεσ

----------

